# sleepy heads



## tan (Jan 11, 2008)

They just all decided to sleep this way.....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwww thats so sweet its funny they went to sleep the exact same way in perfect alignment


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahahahahaha thats a brilliant picture,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

awww bless whos who lol 

bless great pic


----------



## tan (Jan 11, 2008)

nici said:


> awww bless whos who lol
> 
> bless great pic


Kira's by the sofa,Chaya's in the middle and Bandit's at the end


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

LOL Syncronised sleeping. Brilliant picture!


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

aww there beautiful thanks for sharing


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lol that made me smile...great picture
and beautifull looking dogs


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Aww thats a great pic, bet they take up a fare bit of floor space


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

What a great picture. 

They are lovely dogs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

hehe i like kira's foot tucked under her bod lol...is she double jonted lmao 

lovely photo,,,beautifull dogs


----------



## tan (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments,yes I think Kira is a bit double-jointed!! She can get herself into all sorts of funny positions-we say she's doing her yoga lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

tan said:


> Thanks for all your comments,yes I think Kira is a bit double-jointed!! She can get herself into all sorts of funny positions-we say she's doing her yoga lol


pmfsl @ yoga ahaha.


----------

